# Routing Courses



## Martin1 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone know of any routing courses in the uk? Preferably Herts/Beds/Bucks area?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

One of the best routing courses around can be found right here

http://www.routerworkshop.net/


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Hello ?*

Hello ? Welcome to Router Forum. One of the best places to learn is with Router Workshop. If you go to the top of the page, you will find the information to view that on the net.


----------

